
Apple's New Thunderbolt 3 Pro Cable (2 m) – $129.00 - petepete
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MWP32AM/A/thunderbolt-3-pro-cable-2-m
======
threatofrain
Similar Belkin model ($80):

[https://www.apple.com/shop/product/HMBH2ZM/A/belkin-
thunderb...](https://www.apple.com/shop/product/HMBH2ZM/A/belkin-
thunderbolt-3-5a-cable-2-m)

